# The last minute Obama pardons are bad enough...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...but awarding Joe Biden the Presidential Medal of Freedom! How has Biden made "an especially meritorious contribution to the security or national interests of the United States, world peace, cultural or other significant public or private endeavors"?

I actually heard Biden during his acceptance speech say that more crises crossed Obama's desk than any other president. Are you kidding me? What about the sitting presidents during the Cuban Missile Crises, the First World War, the Second World War, the War Between the States! 

These guys really love themselves, don't they?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

He awarded himself a medal a week ago. They have done a fine job of making my heathcare unaffordable. Can I give them a medal for that?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Why does the word Megalomaniac come to mind when thinking of this administration? 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't think we've seen the worst of the pardons' yet. More to come. Watch Abu-Jamal walk free.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They have the same mentality of tin horn dictators.

They are always awarding themselves meaningless medals for nothing acts.

They have now made that medal as worthless for anything but a paperweight.

The act brings that award to level with the Nobel peace award, the trash can. 

Just another in your face by those bastards, the two greatest leaders??? ***K them.

To me, the countries two most dangerous assholes, bar none.

Those crisis's passing over his desk? 

They sure were there, them being exposed for what they really are.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Caught the few seconds Biden was praising mooshell as the greatest first lady in history. Had to go outside and puke.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey. Stop picking on the libtards. Gender confused individuals using restrooms iwas the greatest crisis in recorded history.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Hide and watch........ It's not over yet. I expect 2 more high profile cases will be pardoned.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Hide and watch........ It's not over yet. I expect 2 more high profile cases will be pardoned.


Billbob, Hildabitch and unchaste Chelsea.

Al Sharpcoon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

How about maybe "Chelsea" Manning?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bo Bagdoll?(my spelling)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Bo Bagdoll?(my spelling)


I think he may be on the short list too but you should really read this. I found it by accident.

Army Leaker Chelsea Manning on Obama's 'Short List' for Commutation - NBC News


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Honestly the medals really don't bother me. History will be the judge if they where worth the award. The pardons on the other hand have released thousands of convicted criminals back into society. Not all of them are going to cause problems but enough of them will. Not to even mention what he's doing in Gitmo


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I think he may be on the short list too but you should really read this. I found it by accident.
> 
> Army Leaker Chelsea Manning on Obama's 'Short List' for Commutation - NBC News


Does not surprise me one bit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am going to get so drunk next Friday. :vs_cocktail:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama flood the streets with crime , blame the white man same old game.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Obummer had better save a pardon for himself! He's going to need it.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> He awarded himself a medal a week ago. They have done a fine job of making my heathcare unaffordable. Can I give them a medal for that?


I priced healthcare. I couldn't afford a second mortgage. Luckily I found an alternative that was exempt.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Hide and watch........ It's not over yet. I expect 2 more high profile cases will be pardoned.


Nothing would surprise me at this point. How low can Obama get?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only reason Obama does not pardon every undocumented person in the US is simple. He would have to name them and they have no documents. So it is his fault he can't pardon them all at once.


----------

